# Almost Spring Smoke Cheese



## graniteman (Feb 21, 2016)

Good weather, smoked 60 blocks, 45 lbs., Sharp cheddar, colby jack, mont. jack, pepper jack, swiss. used Cherry wood, Now wait at least 2 weeks.

My new *LoneStar Vertical Smoker*













2016-02-21 08.50.52.jpg



__ graniteman
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2016-02-21 08.53.10.jpg



__ graniteman
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2016-02-21 09.02.20.jpg



__ graniteman
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2016-02-21 08.58.37.jpg



__ graniteman
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2016-02-21 09.09.39.jpg



__ graniteman
__ Feb 21, 2016


















2016-01-10 06.20.56.jpg



__ graniteman
__ Feb 21, 2016





.













021 (2).JPG



__ graniteman
__ Mar 21, 2015


----------



## four20 (Feb 21, 2016)

Are you making the cheese or purchasing it then smoking?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2016)

That's a nice looking smoker!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 23, 2016)

GM, Nice smoke !


----------

